# Doing two chickens on the kettle rotisserie



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2005)

Last weekend I found them on sale here. I did 4 beercan chicks on the wsm. Shredded them froze 2 and ate 2. Boy were they great!!!


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 9, 2005)

sounds great Suzan, that roti must be your fav BBQ toy

I miss mine, I must get another.


----------



## Finney (Feb 9, 2005)

Suz, you should try cooking that Rock Fish in a salt dome.
Large _'COOL FACTER'_ and it works great.  8)
_but of course... that's not grilling._  :? 

Ooooo.... Salt dome on the grill, or in the WSM.  You have to get it to 450* though.   
_Recipe will be in Fish section in a minute._


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 10, 2005)

When I do my "Chicken Boose" on the grill, the best part is the skin!!  I love any crispy skin on a bird!!


----------

